# article



## Keiria

Hola a tots! 
   M'he adonat que en alguns llibres (traduccions) en català no posen l'article davant del nom dels personatges que hi apareixen. 

Per exemple: Maria es va aixecar de la taula. 

Personalment no m'agrada però potser hi ha algun motiu per fer-ho que se m'escapa. Sabeu per què? 
   Els que sou traductors, vosaltres hi poseu l'article o no?


----------



## kiyama

Hola!
Si la memòria no em traeix, és una característica de la parla valenciana. 
ki


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Tens raó, Keiria, de vegades es posa l'article i de vegades no. Crec que és una qüestió de gust personal del traductor, encara que de vegades l'editor prefereix una cosa o l'altra. No sé ben bé els motius per no posar-lo (a part que, com diu la Kiyama, no formi part de la teva parla). 
Jo personalment, si no em diuen el contrari, que tampoc m'hi he trobat, sempre el poso perquè trobo que dóna més dinamisme al text (i llavors has de decidir si fas servir "el" o "en" -jo faig "en" perquè és el que dic).

Salut!


----------



## Keiria

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tens raó, Keiria, de vegades es posa l'article i de vegades no. Crec que és una qüestió de gust personal del traductor, encara que de vegades l'editor prefereix una cosa o l'altra. No sé ben bé els motius per no posar-lo (a part que, com diu la Kiyama, no formi part de la teva parla).
> Jo personalment, si no em diuen el contrari, que tampoc m'hi he trobat, sempre el poso perquè trobo que dóna més dinamisme al text (i llavors has de decidir si fas servir "el" o "en" -jo faig "en" perquè és el que dic).
> 
> Salut!


 
Si fos questió que el traductor parla en un dialecte on no es fa servir l'article, potser ho entendria, però en tot el text no he trobat cap altre indici que em digui que no és català central (que és el que parlo jo). A més a més sembla que de tant en tant se li "escapi" perquè he trobat algun nom amb l'article. 

Per què un editor pot tenir "interès" a no posar l'article?


----------



## betulina

No, no, no dic que hagi de ser pel dialecte. Sóc plenament conscient que també es fa en aquells en què sí que fem servir l'article. Per mi és una qüestió d'estil. A veure si apareix algú que no el faci servir per aquest motiu.


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> i llavors has de decidir si fas servir "el" o "en" -jo faig "en" perquè és el que dic.



Tinc una curiositat, Betulina. Com és que dius 'en'? Es diu així normalment a Badalona o a casa teva?

avellana


----------



## Mei

avellanainphilly said:


> Tinc una curiositat, Betulina. Com és que dius 'en'? Es diu així normalment a Badalona o a casa teva?
> 
> avellana



Ep, jo també poso "en", "En Joan i la Maria".  Si no el poso em sona raro.

Salut joves!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Mei said:


> Ep, jo també poso "en", "En Joan i la Maria".  Si no el poso em sona raro.
> 
> Salut joves!


Jo dic 'el joan' (i no ho puc dir sense l'article, és clar), però pensava que 'en' només es feia servir per la zona de Girona, però potser ho tinc molt mal entès...

avellana


----------



## Mei

avellanainphilly said:


> Jo dic 'el joan' (i no ho puc dir sense l'article, és clar), però pensava que 'en' només es feia servir per la zona de Girona, però potser ho tinc molt mal entès...
> 
> avellana



Ops, això ja no ho sé.


----------



## betulina

Hola, noies!

En general a Badalona es diu 'en Joan', diria que és un dels trets que ens arriben del Maresme i que encara conservem. Tenia entès que al Vallès diuen/dieu 'el', però ara que la Mei (holaa! ) digui 'en' em fa ballar el cap. D'on ho treus?  En altres zones ja em perdo...


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola, noies!
> 
> En general a Badalona es diu 'en Joan', diria que és un dels trets que ens arriben del Maresme i que encara conservem. Tenia entès que al Vallès diuen/dieu 'el', però ara que la Mei (holaa! ) digui 'en' em fa ballar el cap. D'on ho treus?  En altres zones ja em perdo...



Hola betulina! 

Els meus pares tenen una casa al costat de Terrassa i hi tinc molts amics, ¿potser d'allà?  

Salut!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ah, gràcies pels comentaris, Betulina i Mei. No sabia que l'article 'en' estigués tan estès.

(Perdoneu que me n'hagi anat de la pregunta original de la Keiria)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I jo diria que "en" l'empra molta gent només en l'escriptura com a conseqüència de certes lectures: són molts els autors que fan servir aquesta forma.


----------



## ampurdan

Escric només per confirmar que a la zona de Girona la immensa majoria fem servir l'article "en" (davant de nom de persona masculí no començat per so vocal, clar).

Tornant sobre el tema del fil, haig de dir que he conegut gent que no fa servir cap article quan parla:

-Ens vam trobar amb Joan i després vam anar a veure Maria perquè ens parlés de com li va amb Pere.

A mi em sona bastant estrany, però és això el que diuen (si no recordo malament).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Escric només per confirmar que a la zona de Girona la immensa majoria fem servir l'article "en" (davant de nom de persona masculí no començat per so vocal, clar).
> 
> Tornant sobre el tema del fil, haig de dir que he conegut gent que no fa servir cap article quan parla:
> 
> -Ens vam trobar amb Joan i després vam anar a veure Maria perquè ens parlés de com li va amb Pere.
> 
> A mi em sona bastant estrany, però és això el que diuen (si no recordo malament).


 
I no es tracta de persones valencianes o de les Terres de l'Ebre? És que a mi aquesta omissió de l'article em sona exclusiva d'aquestes zones


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> Escric només per confirmar que a la zona de Girona la immensa majoria fem servir l'article "en" (davant de nom de persona masculí no començat per so vocal, clar).


I dieu na Maria o la Maria?


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,

Tenia entès que no posar l'article davant del nom en Català (tant se val en, el, na, la) era tan bàrbar com posar-lo en Castellà.

Personalment el poso sempre. Com a curiositat puc dir que en cas masculí faig servir sempre "en" mentre que en femení m'agrada més "la".

Apa siau


----------



## Mei

dafne.ne said:


> Personalment el poso sempre. Com a curiositat puc dir que en cas masculí faig servir sempre "en" mentre que en femení m'agrada més "la".



Jo també.


----------



## Dixie!

kiyama said:


> Hola!
> Si la memòria no em traeix, és una característica de la parla valenciana.
> ki



... A les Terres de l'Ebre tampoc fem servir l'article davant de noms propis.


----------



## Dixie!

dafne.ne said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tenia entès que no posar l'article davant del nom en Català (tant se val en, el, na, la) era tan bàrbar com posar-lo en Castellà.



Mai ho havia sentit, però les teues paraules sonen molt fortes  "bàrbar"
...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Mai ho havia sentit, però les teues paraules sonen molt fortes  "bàrbar"
> ...


 
El maleït centralisme, estimadíssima Dixie. I no culpo la Dafne per haver-ho dit, sinó que és un problema del domini barceloní, opino jo molt humilment .


----------



## chics

dafne.ne said:


> Com a curiositat puc dir que en cas masculí faig servir sempre "en" mentre que en femení m'agrada més "la".


Quina gràcia! Merci.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Perdona Dixie,

Només volia dir que creia es tractava d'un barbarisme. Perdona si et sembla massa fort, la meva intenció no era pas la d'ésser tant severa, simplement volia saber si algú creia com jo, que la manca d'article en aquest cas era totalment incorrecte.

Si us plau, accepta les meves disculpes amb la seguretat de que intentaré triar millor les paraules a partir d'ara. 

També demano disculpes a la resta de "forers" que, sense haver-ho manifestat, comparteixin la teva opinió.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Perdona Dixie,  només volia dir que creia es tractava d'un barbarisme. Perdona si et sembla massa fort, la meva intenció no era pas la d'ésser tant severa, simplement volia saber si algú creia com jo, que la manca d'article en aquest cas era totalment incorrecte.

Si us plau, accepta les meves disculpes amb la seguretat de que intentaré triar millor les paraules a partir d'ara. 

També demano disculpes a la resta de "forers" que, sense haver-ho manifestat, comparteixin la teva opinió.

Que passeu un bon dia!


----------



## dafne.ne

El maleït centralisme, estimadíssima Dixie. I no culpo la Dafne per haver-ho dit, sinó que és un problema del domini barceloní, opino jo molt humilment .

Gràcies TPS, encara que no hi estic d'acord. En aquest cas crec que es tracta simplement de la meva ignorància. Malgrat tot agraeixo la teva comprensió.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dafne.ne said:


> El maleït centralisme, estimadíssima Dixie. I no culpo la Dafne per haver-ho dit, sinó que és un problema del domini barceloní, opino jo molt humilment .
> 
> Gràcies TPS, encara que no hi estic d'acord. En aquest cas crec que es tracta simplement de la meva ignorància. Malgrat tot agraeixo la teva comprensió.


No ho diguis, això de la teva ignorància. De veritat, penso que és un problema que té Barcelona en general. 

No voldria incórrer en un off-topic, però fa un parell de setmanes, una companya de feina de Sant Carles de la Ràpita em comentava que a Barcelona més d'una vegada li havien dit que no parlava bé o que certes coses que deia éren castellanismes. I mira que diria que Barcelona és on hi ha més contaminació lingüística de tot l'àmbit de parla catalana!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No voldria incórrer en un off-topic, però fa un parell de setmanes, una companya de feina de Sant Carles de la Ràpita em comentava que a Barcelona més d'una vegada li havien dit que no parlava bé o que certes coses que deia éren castellanismes. I mira que diria que Barcelona és on hi ha més contaminació lingüística de tot l'àmbit de parla catalana!



Doncs això (i perdoneu que també surti del tema principal) només denota la ignorància d'aquesta gent. A mi fa anys a Barcelona em van preguntar si era valenciana (un altre cas, no coneixen els diferents parlars de la nostra llengua i associen el català de l'Ebre amb el català del País Valencià).

Saluda la Isa de part meua, TPS!


----------



## Mei

Ep, que consti que no tots som així, n'hi ha que en som consciens de les diferentes parles. Jo personalment potser no les sé diferenciar, vull dir que potser no et sabria dir d'on són, però no per això penso que sigui incorrecte ni molt menys.  

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també crec que no s'ha d'anar amb molt compte a l'hora de jutjar la manera de parlar de la gent, especialment quan vénen d'un lloc diferent.



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I no es tracta de persones valencianes o de les Terres de l'Ebre? És que a mi aquesta omissió de l'article em sona exclusiva d'aquestes zones


 
No, no, es tracta de gent de Barcelona, concretament del barri de Sants, amb un català clarament oriental. Per això em sembla estrany.



chics said:


> I dieu na Maria o la Maria?


 
"La Maria". No he sentit mai ningú dir "Na Maria" per aquí. Em penso que això s'ho van endur els illencs cap a les seves illes.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> No, no, es tracta de gent de Barcelona, concretament del barri de Sants, amb un català clarament oriental. Per això em sembla estrany.


 
Que curiós! Em preguno si es tracta dels gitanos de Sants, que també són una espècie d'illa. Jo hi visc ben a prop, de Sants, i de vegades els he captat alguna conversa al vol i fan que se'm caigui la bava. Ja diràs sí ho has sentit a gitanos, que llavors procuraria anar a fer un treballet de camp!


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs no, són paios, però qui sap d'on ho han tret.


----------



## Keiria

Dixie! said:


> Saluda la Isa de part meua, TPS!


 
Des de fa uns dies no he pogut mirar el forum i veig que això s'ha omplert! 

Dixie, tu dius que no fas servir l'article davant els noms, però has escrit "la Isa". Es que estic intentant entendre allò que deia fa uns dies del traductor del llibre que de tant en tant deixava anar un article. 

El fet que hagis escrit "meua" ja em diu que no fas servir el mateix dialecte que jo, i per tant si llegís un escrit teu sense articles davant els noms, segurament no se'm faria tan estrany. No sé si m'explico...

Sobre això que deia la Dafne de que és incorrecte... m'ha fet recordar que una vegada vaig llegir en algun lloc (però no us sabria dir on perquè d'això fa molt) que l'article s'havia de posar exepte si era algú cèlebre. Pot ser que només fes referència al català central?  Perquè de fet sempre que ho he vist/sentit en un altre dialectre no m'ha semblat incorrecte.


----------



## Joannes

Hola

(Em sap greu - no tinc ganes de escriure en català, encara no em resulta res fàcil. )

Hace tiempo encontré esta obra grandísima sobre el articulo personal en catalán.

Yo nunca he leído más que el _abstract_ pero abajo de este encontraráis enlaces hacia el texto completo en PDF. Seguro que os puede ayudar si estáis buscando detalles sobre el tema, o un buen cuento para dormir. 

http://www.tesisenxarxa.net/TDX-0802101-094239/index_an.html#documents


----------



## avellanainphilly

Keiria said:


> 'ha fet recordar que una vegada vaig llegir en algun lloc (però no us sabria dir on perquè d'això fa molt) que l'article s'havia de posar exepte si era algú cèlebre. Pot ser que només fes referència al català central?  Perquè de fet sempre que ho he vist/sentit en un altre dialectre no m'ha semblat incorrecte.



Potser el que vas llegir és que l'article no es fa servir en usos formals. Per exemple, en el TN no diuen 'El Barck Obama s'ha proclamat candidat'. En canvi, si ho expliques a un amic, és una frase completament normal.

Això de la gent cèlebre, m'ha fet pensar que em sembla que en italià _només _posen l'article en aquests casos: il Dante, per exemple. Segur que els italianòfils del fòrum en sabran donar més detalls.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Això de la gent cèlebre, m'ha fet pensar que em sembla que en italià _només _posen l'article en aquests casos: il Dante, per exemple. Segur que els italianòfils del fòrum en sabran donar més detalls.


 
No puc parlar tota Itàlia, perquè no he estat en totes les regions; però una família que coneixia a l'Emilia-Romagna, gent de Ravenna concretament, sí que empraven l'article. Les nenes éren "*La *Silvia e *la* Rossella".


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No puc parlar tota Itàlia, perquè no he estat en totes les regions; però una família que coneixia a l'Emilia-Romagna, gent de Ravenna concretament, sí que empraven l'article. Les nenes éren "*La *Silvia e *la* Rossella".



Mmmmm, llavors és més complicat del que em pensava (cosa que sol passar!). L'únic que jo volia dir és que, en l'italià estàndard que s'ensenya a les escoles d'idiomes, els noms propis no porten article, excepte per certs personatges cèlebres.


----------



## Dixie!

Keiria said:


> Dixie, tu dius que no fas servir l'article davant els noms, però has escrit "la Isa". Es que estic intentant entendre allò que deia fa uns dies del traductor del llibre que de tant en tant deixava anar un article.
> 
> El fet que hagis escrit "meua" ja em diu que no fas servir el mateix dialecte que jo, i per tant si llegís un escrit teu sense articles davant els noms, segurament no se'm faria tan estrany. No sé si m'explico...



Hola Keiria,

Vaig escriure "la Isa" per diverses raons 

1.-  En llengua parlada, jo hauria dit "saluda a Isa". Com que sé que això no és correcte, no ho vaig escriure, i vaig optar per la forma que vaig considerar més correcta ("saluda Isa" em sona estrany), a més ho vaig fer inconscientment  Recordeu que escrivim diferent de com parlem 

2.- Quan escric per aquí, sempre intento escriure tan correctament com puc.

3.- Després de viure uns anys a Tarragona, mentre estudiava, se'm va "enganxar" la forma de parlar amb l'article davant dels noms, i encara que ara ja no ho dic, de vegades se m'escapa


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Mmmmm, llavors és més complicat del que em pensava (cosa que sol passar!). L'únic que jo volia dir és que, en l'italià estàndard que s'ensenya a les escoles d'idiomes, els noms propis no porten article, excepte per certs personatges cèlebres.


I tant! A mi també m'ho van ensenyar així. Demà veuré un amic italià, piemontès, i a més profe: o sigui que ja li demanaré.

Estic pensant que en castellà també passa, això de posar l'article davant de certs personatges: em ve al cap l'ús de l'article + cognom per a les dones artistes, com ara "la Callas", "la Bardot"... Perquè ara que hi penso, diria que no ho fan amb els homes, oi? No es diu, en castellà, "el Bardem" o "el Carreras".

I els francesos penso que fan el mateix.


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Perquè ara que hi penso, diria que no ho fan amb els homes, oi? No es diu, en castellà, "el Bardem" o "el Carreras".


Diria que només amb els toreros, 'el Juli', per exemple, tot i que això ja és més com un sobrenom.


----------

